# Write it don't say it!



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2004)

The Silent Treatment

A man and his wife were having some problems at home and were giving each
other the silent treatment. Suddenly, the man realized that the next day,
he would need his wife to wake him at 5:00 AM for an early morning
business flight. Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and
LOSE), he wrote on a piece of paper, "Please wake me at 5:00 AM." He left
it where he knew she would find it.

The next morning, the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM
and he had missed his flight. Furious, he was about to go and
see why his wife hadn't wakened him, when he noticed a piece of paper by
the bed. The paper said, "It is 5:00 AM. Wake up."


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2004)

hehehehehehehe!  good one


----------



## Zepp (Dec 28, 2004)

Cute.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 28, 2004)

Good one! :lol:


----------

